# Pieds/embouts caoutchouc support iBook



## Anonyme (4 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai perdu un deuxième embout cache-vis en caoutchouc gris qui permet de poser l'iBook sur une table confortablement. Du coup l'ibook est légèrement bancale.
J'aimerais savoir où l'on peut trouver ces embouts dans le commerce ou sur internet.

d'avance merci.


----------



## pacis (4 Février 2008)

http://www.ifixit.com/cart/catalog/ 
http://www.macrecycling.com/ 
http://www.powerbookmedic.com/ 
http://www.pbparts.com/ 
http://eshop.macsales.com/ 
http://www.powerbookguy.com/ 
http://www.powerbook1.com/ 
http://www.newertech.com/ 
http://www.dttservice.com/ 
http://www.wegenermedia.com/ 
http://www.powerbookresq.com/ 
http://www.powerbooktech.com/ 
http://www.newedge.fr/ 
http://www.transintl.com/macupgrades/ , etc ... 

Cherche sur internet la phrase : *Rubber Foot ibook

* Sinon, il y a casto  ( ils sont moins jolis mais aussi efficace )


----------



## gmaa (4 Février 2008)

Les patins "glissants" font très bien l'affaire!
Ils présentent en plus un avantage : une meilleure ventilation&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2008)

sujet abordé souvent

bidouile
Ces embouts  pour Apple  coutent chers 

la combine
prendre des pastilles  qu'on trouve dans n'importe quel magasin de bricolage

plus de choix et beaucoup moins cher


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2008)

pacis a dit:


> http://www.ifixit.com/cart/catalog/
> http://www.macrecycling.com/
> http://www.powerbookmedic.com/
> http://www.pbparts.com/
> ...



Jolie liste (même si je les connais quasi tous).

Je t'en ajoute un : Radtech

Et oui, chez casto c'est moins cher 

Mais on a pas le plaisir d'acheter un produit pour un Mac !


----------



## pacis (6 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> ....
> ...
> Je t'en ajoute un : Radtech
> 
> ...


la vache !! = $7.95!!   , casto est vraiment moins cher ....


----------



## kertruc (6 Février 2008)

Autre solution : aller chez un réparateur Apple sympa.

Si tu fais un achat (mémoire ou autre...) tu peux demander des pieds en cadeau.

J'ai eu ça chez un vendeur mac connu.


----------

